# Cornelis Venema on Paedocommunion - Covenant Radio



## BaptisticFire2007 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Looks set to be an interesting show...*

[IMGL]http://www.midamerica.edu/images/cvennema.jpg[/IMGL]March 20, 2009 -- Covenant Radio has learned that Dr. Cornelis Venema will be a guest on the program. The date is April 29, 2009 and it will be at a SPECIAL time: 2-4 PM Eastern. Dr. Venema is the President of Mid-America Reformed Seminary as well as the professor of doctrinal studies. The topic of discussion will be his recently released book: Children at the Lord's Table: Assessing the Case for Paedocommunion

From the Seminary website:

While studying at Princeton Theological Seminary from 1979-1981, Dr. Venema was a Teaching Fellow in the Department of Theology. He served as pastor of the First Christian Reformed Church of Ontario, California, for six years before coming to Mid-America.

Dr. Venema serves as President of the Seminary in addition to his systematic theology teaching responsibilities. He serves as an elder in his church and preaches on a regular basis. Dr. Venema also speaks and teaches in a variety of church and conference settings.

His special interest lies in Reformation theology, particularly the work of the Reformers John Calvin and Heinrich Bullinger. Dr. Venema's most recent book, Heinrich Bullinger and the Doctrine of Predestination: Author of "The Other Reformed Tradition"?, reflects this interest. He is the author of several other books including But for the Grace of God: An Exposition of the Canons of Dort; What We Believe: An Exposition of the Apostles' Creed; and The Promise of the Future. Dr. Venema is a co-editor and frequent contributor to The Outlook and the Mid-America Journal of Theology.​
If you have questions for Dr. Venema on this topic please go to the Covenant Radio feedback form and simply submit your question. It will be read on the program for our guest to answer.

As always you can listen LIVE at TalkShoe - Call - Covenant Radio at the broadcast time.


----------

